# Plushie Bettas (Taking Commissions!)



## Euro

Hey there,
I'm taking about 5 slots, $15 + shipping each. I can do any tail type, any color, random patterns, look-alikes to a personal betta, anything you want. :] Finished product measures about 20" from nose to the end of the tail.

The pick guy in the photo is also for sale for $10+shipping


----------



## BettaNard

oh my gosh, that is so cute! jealous of anyone he gets their betta done by you!


----------



## KumoBetta23

What a great idea. If I wasn't a cash strapped college student I totally would buy one  I love this!


----------



## Euro

Thanks :3!!!!

I was just sitting down the other day to make one of my own betta Quellek as an exaple of "pet-look alike" ones, wish me luck XD


----------



## Olivia27

What's the stuffing if I may ask? Not that I know what's the English word for the materials I have in my head, but let's try this: those fluffy plush cotton-y thing or the sand-like beads?


----------



## Euro

Olivia27 said:


> What's the stuffing if I may ask? Not that I know what's the English word for the materials I have in my head, but let's try this: those fluffy plush cotton-y thing or the sand-like beads?



Lol! Its the cotton-y stuff. Heck, I just always called it stuffing, "beans" were the other ones.


----------



## Olivia27

... English is such a confusing language >< beans. Sure. And the ones we eat are nuts.

I'm in class atm hang on


----------



## Olivia27

Can I put down a deposit? I can't buy anything until my next pay check (this Friday) but I'd love a plushie Willow!


----------



## Seaman2012

I sent you a text!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If the boy I'd want plushed wasn't so complex a color scheme I'd commission one.


----------



## Euro

Olivia27 said:


> Can I put down a deposit? I can't buy anything until my next pay check (this Friday) but I'd love a plushie Willow!


Sure thing, I'll send you a PM



> If the boy I'd want plushed wasn't so complex a color scheme I'd commission one.


I do have fabric paint, whats he look like?


----------



## Seaman2012

Thank you for making me one!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Euro said:


> I do have fabric paint, whats he look like?






Showing white 'cheek'


Not color accurate but shows how varied in hues he is without light reflection



HMPK metallic scale 'mustard' (really marble), Xerxes. He is missing the pectoral fin on his right side (had a cysts that exploded at the base of the pectoral, its not grown back), left pectoral is mostly clear with blue rays. His has diamond eye (blue scales growing over eyes) its worse in his left eye. He also has another cysts on his head just above his eyes(he had such a lovely head form before that cyst started..*sigh*). His left 'cheek' is white. He has various hues of blue scales and a few white ones. He has 'pineapple'ing at the front of his body(from behind gills to just after start of anal fin) but not the head or back half of the body. Fins are mostly blue with orange and red Armageddon spots. Ventral/pelvic fins are clear to pink with red spots and white tips, forward-most ray of ventral is blue. Dorsal only has a touch of red left in it, its mostly blue. Outer edge of fins are a darker blue than the rest of the blues.


----------



## Olivia27

I keep forgetting that I need to put up more pics of Willow ._. here she is before I forgot again









Sorry for the late night bump ^_^"


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just sent you a PM, I'll post the pictures here, Dangerous is just a regular royal blue, and red VT.


----------



## Euro

Willow says hello!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh it's so cute!!! I can't wait to see more!
Did you need another one of Dangerous, or is what I posted ok?


----------



## Euro

Nope, the pic is perfect :] I'm so sorry for being slow, things around here have been a little hectic


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awesome! No problem, I understand, it's been a little crazy here too :-D


----------



## Olivia27

Yaay plushie Willow is here! Here it is in comparison to the real Willow LOL

( the eyes aren't crooked that's me putting it on a weird spot )


----------



## JaydeDancer

Aw! How does Willow feel about her doppleganger?

And WOW, I have never seen a fish with such a wide array of scale colors!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Awww Willow's plushie version is too adorable!! I think Willow agrees!


----------



## Euro

Dangerous


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's so beautiful!! Is the grey part his belly? Thanks again!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I got him in the mail today!! He is PERFECT!! He's super soft, and stuffed to my liking! You did a great job, he's very well made! Totally woth the $20, I'll have a picture up later!!


----------



## ashleynicol3

These are so cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nessabetta

Can you make mine??


----------



## nessabetta

He's dead, but I want one of my old betta Naoki. He's a HM and he was blue- green with a pure white band on the ends of his fins.


----------



## Euro

Sure! Do you have a picture? If you don't, could you maybe do a really quick like MSPaint or sketch mock up? like doodle something and section where the colors were?


----------



## nessabetta

He's my profile picture


----------



## Euro

Yes, I can do that :]

shoot $20 ($15+$5 shipping) to [email protected] and I can get started whenever payment comes through.


----------



## nessabetta

Okay, I should have another paycheck on Thursday and I'll pay then.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Euro said:


> to [email protected] and I can get started whenever payment comes through.


Finally! you never sent me your paypal email or an invoice when I gave you mine, now I can pay for Xerxes' plushie.


----------



## Euro

feesh


----------



## Euro

I am still open for making more bettas :3!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I may have to have you make me another one...how good are you at doing HMs?


----------



## Euro

DangerousAngel said:


> I may have to have you make me another one...how good are you at doing HMs?


I can do them :3! Just shoot me a pic


----------



## Vrisnem

Hi! Would you be willing to ship internationally? I live in Scotland. I know the shipping will be more but the quality of your work would be worth it! I absolutely love the ones you made of Willow and Dangerous. :-D


----------



## Olivia27

Jumping in: I ship stuff to the UK a lot (only in the mainland though) and shipping fee is ten pounds for stuff 1lb and below (I used to ship bracelets). Not sure how heavy these are, but it shouldn't be all that crazy. Does it even touch 2 lbs? 

I kind of want one of Sapho as well but I wanna wait and see how @DangerousAngel's HM plushie turn out first


----------



## DangerousAngel

It may be a little while, just waiting on more money to come in! But her work is incredible! Totally worth every penny you pay, my Dangerous plushie sleeps with me every nigh <3


----------



## Euro

*their work :3

Thank you all for your compliments, ahh. It means a lot to me and I'm glad everyone is happy with their fish :]

And yes, I could ship international, if anything, I might use the prepaid if its crazy, but I don't think it would be more then lets say $20 usd in just an envelope to the UK, not sure about anything beyond that. I know like rough fursuit prices international but those are heavy so I don't have any idea for lighter things so, shout out to Olivia for a rough estimate LOL

I might make a premade like blue-black HM just to work out the kinks in the pattern, if I did, would anyone be interested in purchasing?


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'd love to see the HM when you finish!


----------



## Euro

DangerousAngel said:


> I'd love to see the HM when you finish!


Sure thing <3 Ill get it done over the next few days


----------



## themamaj

I can't believe I am just now finding your site! Oh would love to get a plushie of Chance!


----------



## Vrisnem

Euro said:


> And yes, I could ship international, if anything, I might use the prepaid if its crazy, but I don't think it would be more then lets say $20 usd in just an envelope to the UK, not sure about anything beyond that. I know like rough fursuit prices international but those are heavy so I don't have any idea for lighter things so, shout out to Olivia for a rough estimate LOL


I just lost my baby Roan and would love if you could please make him! Lots of pictures of him here. I import regularly so as long as you're willing to ship internationally the cost won't bother me. Early birthday present to myself I guess.


----------



## Euro

That works, I messaged both of youse :3


----------



## Euro




----------



## tams

I wish I could buy one of these!! I would love to have something to remember Gerald when that sad time comes, aside from the like 300 photos I have of him on my phone. Worth the price though!!


----------



## JennyGee

These are so adorable! If I had more space I would totally order one!


----------



## themamaj

Can't wait to see one of Chance. Let me know when you get it done


----------



## Euro

@DangerousAngel

Finally got a HM commission :]


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

OMGG!! He's SO cute!!! I will definitely have to get one done of Snow soon, when I have some extra money.


----------



## frenziedsilence

squeak! As soon as I'm sure my next bills are paid (within a week), I must commission one of these adorable plushies! I think the first one of my six babies will have to be Rayne... he with the "nemo" fins  his left pectoral fin is EE white and the right one is normal. 
I too am a maker of things, so I really love supporting other makers!
I'll send a PM when I'm ready with the $ if that's ok. here's a preview <3


----------



## Euro

@frenziedsilence that works for me :3 what a cutie he is


----------



## frenziedsilence

he's here!!! and he's so soft and adorable!!! :redyay:
Rayne has grown a lot more purple on his body & fins since the photos I took... but he was rather interested in his new doppelganger! 
Thank you sooo much, Euro !!!!!


----------



## astrummortis

Whoah. Hold the phone.

I want. I want so much. Are you still taking orders?


----------



## Vrisnem

I feel so incredibly lucky right now. My boyfriend got in touch with Euro and commissioned a plush of one my boys, Paris, who passed away late August. Total surprise when I opened him last night after a very crummy day!!  I may have shed a few tears I was that overwhelmed lol

He looks so fantastic, Euro, you did such a great job on him! Thank you! :mrgreen: (And ofc thank you, Justin!    )










With his "husband", Roan. In life they shared a (divided) tank.


----------



## Kaykay

I wish I could get one


----------



## MysticSky22301

These are adorable! The button eyes would be a problem with a toddler though :/ if you could figure out how to do cloth eye's I'd commission one later  as long as my daughter couldn't pull them off and swallow them ( no more er trips PLEASE Malia) I would be incredibly happy


----------

